
Scaling Guild Wars for massive concurrency - LiveTheDream
http://www.codeofhonor.com/blog/scaling-guild-wars-for-massive-concurrency
======
DamnYuppie
Has anyone attempted this for regular web apps? We are about to begin the
process of creating performance tests from our audit logs, biggest issues we
have come across is scrubbing sensitive information.

